# Beaches Around Villahermosa?



## shadowmack

Hello,

A friend of mine is visiting from the States. I live in San Cristobal. She wants to go visit Palenque AND go to the beach (not to mention that during this time she also wants to stay in San Cris for a couple of days), but she is only here for a little over a week. So there is not much time for driving.

Are there any fairly decent beaches around Villahermosa (or any that are in the vicinity)? It doesn't make sense for us to take the time to drive deep into the Yucatan Peninsula or go to the Pacific coast, which is what I typically would do when I want to have some beach time. 

Any suggestions would be great. Directions, websites or links to directions would also be great.

Thanks so much!


----------



## citlali

short answer NO. What I call attractive beaches are a long way away from Palenque or Villahermosa.

There are two pueblos magicos.
If she likes swimming go to Agua Claras on the way to Palenque if there is no rains, the water is really clear and there is no one there , that is a magical place if you do not go on week-ends.
She can also swim at Agua Azul but the place is always crowded and is very tacky.
You have lots of swamps and mosquitoes around Villahermosa .


----------



## Hound Dog

We, Citlali and I, also live in San Cristóbal for a few months each year in the winter and spring driving down from Lake Chapala and have traveled around Chiapas often including drives up the coast from Villahermosa through Ciudad del Carmen to Champotón, Campeche and on to Merida and Dzilam de Bravo but I would not recommend that route for beach visits on the Gulf until one passes Progreso. Ciudad del Carmen is an especially ugly scar upon the planet. As you must know, Palenque and Villahermosa are not that close to the sea and the drive to the Gulf woud likely require a jog over to Heroica Cardenas and up to the municipality of Paraíso which includes several beachfront communities that are not particularly notable and are largely undeveloped. We don´t know what your friend is seeking when seeking out beaches but, as I think you know, the best Gulf beaches are along the distant stretch from about Puerto Progreso east to Isla Holbox and that is an impractical drive within your time frame. Perhaps your friend would find the somewhat remote beaches around the Paraíso Municipality desireable as different folks seek different goals in visiting beachfront communities. To be honest with you, we have never visited the Paraíso área as, as you indicated is your preference, our preferred beach áreas from San Cristóbal are the northern Gulf beaches of Yucatán State, the Caribbean beaches of Quintana Roo and the Pacific beaches of Oaxaca and Chiapas States. Obviously, these are not alternatives that are practical for you.

OK; I know this is not addressing your question but if I were in Palenque having driven up from San Cristóbal and perhaps enjoyed stops in Toniná, Aqua Azul, Aqua Clara and Misol Ha, I would continue the drive from Palenque down 307 to Frontera Corozal and the riverboat trip to Yaxchilan and then on to Bonampak spending the night in a place in the forest such as Lacanja or thereabouts before returning to San Cristóbal either doubling back through Palenque or continuing on down 307 to Benemerito de Las Americas and taking the short cut (good yellow road) through the Zona Marques de Comillas and the Reserva de La Biosfera Lacantun and westward back on 307 to 190 to Comitan and then on to San Cristóbal. 

This trip from Palenque back through the forest is far more fascinating than the drive through Villahermosa to the beach in my opinión but only if you have the time and are so inclined. To each his/her own.

Sorry to go off track this way. Perhaps someone else can suggest the best beach visit alternative within a reasonable distance of Villhermosa.


----------



## TundraGreen

citlali said:


> short answer NO. What I call attractive beaches are a long way away from Palenque or Villahermosa.
> 
> There are two pueblos magicos.
> If she likes swimming go to Agua Claras on the way to Palenque if there is no rains, the water is really clear and there is no one there , that is a magical place if you do not go on week-ends.
> She can also swim at Agua Azul but the place is always crowded and is very tacky.
> You have lots of swamps and mosquitoes around Villahermosa .


I will second Citlali about Agua Azul. There were lots of people swimming when I visited there, but it is crowded and unpleasant, generally, not just the swimming spots.


----------



## Hound Dog

A word about Citlali´s and TG´s comments regarding Aqua Azul. The reason Aqua Azul may be classified as unpleasant is because the concession there where tourists are welcomed is being managed by the ejido upon whose land the cascades are located. Ejido leaders run a number of tacky, run down and less-than-pristine greasy-spoon shacks serving fast food under conditions of questionable sanitation along the periphery of that part of the cascades and pools most accessable to incoming tourists. The cascades and beautiful pools (at least during the dry season when the streams are not muddy) are worth the short dogleg from the main Ocosingo-Palenque highway and if one is offended by the ticky-tacky concessions run by the ejido, it is easy to walk uoptrails away from the offensive grease shacks to áreas more isolated. 

The cascades and pools at Aqua Azul are unique and spectacular and many tourists, both Mexican and foreign, not only visit this marvelous natural wonder but swim there in these seasonally crystal pools. If one is to experience queasy stomach after visiting Aqua Azul then the probable reason for that is not tainted pool wáter but the fact that one dined at one of these greasy spoons- probably on something fried in grease brought over by the conquistadores centuries ago and used many times since.

Do not miss your chance to experience the natural wonder of Aqua Azul because of mis-management of the adjacent concessions by the ejido. Simply ignore the dreadful fry-joints and, if you feel you would like to enjoy lunch while visiting the cascades and pools, bring your own picnic lunch which you cn purchase in San Cristóbal or Palenque before undertaking your journey or along the route between the two in, say, Ocosingo which is a small city along the route where you will find places to purchase food to take along with you to Aqua Azul. 

By the way, there are those in Chiapas who want to develop Aqua Azul with luxurious accomodations meant to replace or supplement the tacky ejido operations around the cascades but everything in Chiapas is political and the state versus the indigenous communities as well as indigenous communities against other indigenous communities are ongoing and highly contentious battles for power which are unlikely to involve you as a tourist since it is in everyone´s interest to present a peaceful face to tourists passing by the park. My point is that upgrades in accomodations at Aqua Azul is a huge bone of contention so don´t look for changes in the near future.

TG´s comment that Aqua Azul is crowded with tourists is true at times but the hoards of tourists can be a passing annoyance if you undertake a short hike away from the crowds or, better still, visit the park during the work week rather than weekends.

Aqua Azul is just one fantastic attraction along the San Cristóbal-Palenque highway as I wrote earlier. If you have the time, detour at Ocosingo to the important but little-known spectacular mountain-side Toniná ruins and further down, don´t miss Aqua Clara and the cascades at Misol-Ha. A beautiful drive with beautiful attractions along the way worth the need to negotiate some 300 topes - just be alert for those topes to avoid banging your head against your car roof to the immense amusement of locals if some happen to be about.


----------



## shadowmack

Thank you for the replies. 

I have been to Agua Azul and I agree that it is in a sad state. But that you for the tip on Agua Claras.

Also, I will check into Paraíso. I don't think she is looking for anything that is well developed. She has just been land locked in New Mexico for many months and is looking to dig her toes in some sand while looking at a large body of water. But maybe I can convince her that Agua Claras will be more enjoyable. 

Thanks again!


----------



## chicois8

45 miles from Villahermosa is Paraiso, thakes about 45 min.


----------



## citlali

Not quite a beach on a sea but sometimes you cannot be picky. She will see a lot of open land full of swamps in Tabasco so maybe that wil satisfy her need to see lots of water..


----------

